# March On campaign



## Fiji Bill 72

According to the ISU site, we have surpassed our goal of $85million. Congrats to the university and thank you to all who gave.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> According to the ISU site, we have surpassed our goal of $85million. Congrats to the university and thank you to all who gave.



That's great!!

Have heard that the NEXT Capital Campaign is in the planning stages


----------



## Callmedoc

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> According to the ISU site, we have surpassed our goal of $85million. Congrats to the university and thank you to all who gave.



Just great news. Let's keep it up.


----------



## TreeTop

Apologies, but....

Please remind me what the  March On campaign is raising money for.   Is it university improvements in general or is it specific to athletics....all of the above/none of the above?


----------



## Eleven

Quabachi said:


> Apologies, but....
> 
> Please remind me what the  March On campaign is raising money for.   Is it university improvements in general or is it specific to athletics....all of the above/none of the above?



It is a capital campaign.  It is to raise capital in general, so that we can have revenue streams from the investments of that capital (in addition to some capital expenditures)...  You could designate your contributions if you wished to... 

"_MARCH ON! rests upon four pillars of support: students, faculty, programs and facilities. These pillars reflect all areas of the University and are indicative of the future direction the institution will take to secure excellence. To date, the campaign has made significant strides by securing gifts in support of each of the pillars._"

Some info:
http://www.indstatefoundation.org/Marchon/ISUF_TheCampaign.swf

https://www.applyweb.com/public/contribute?s=isucont


----------



## 4Q_iu

*From the MarchOn! website*



Quabachi said:


> Apologies, but....
> 
> Please remind me what the  March On campaign is raising money for.   Is it university improvements in general or is it specific to athletics....all of the above/none of the above?



*Student Support:*  Scholarship endowment and providing additional merit-based awards, funds for experiential learning, and funds for graduate students.

*Teaching and Faculty Development:*  To attract and retain the nation’s finest professors, we need to offer endowed chairs and professorships; In addition, we need to establish more programs and grants a to support our faculty.

*Program Support*:  Many of Indiana State’s recent successes and news-making triumphs have been the result of new programs we’ve initiated through generous funding. *From the creation of The Networks Financial Institute through a grant from the Lilly Endowment to the establishment of the Evelyn Reynolds Wible Nursing Scholarship for nursing students, every gift allows ISU students to March On! to success.

ISU must remain competitive by providing new programs and unique opportunities. *Generous financial gifts allowed for a collaborative effort among the College of Business, the College of Technology and the College of Nursing, Health and Human Services to launch a unique minor in motorsports studies. *The program is already attracting a new base of potential students. *In addition, other funding sources allowed landlocked ISU geology students to participate in an oceanographic research expedition in Monterey Bay.

*Facilities:*  Generous funding has allowed us to transform the ISU campus from a commuter campus to a place where students live, learn and play. **Recent projects transforming the ISU campus include the renovation of University Hall, a 30 million dollar renovation integrating sustainable building practices and historic preservation; the addition of the financial trading room for the College of Business, a state of the art laboratory where students and faculty research business firms and security pricing trends and develop investment portfolios; and the newly constructed recreation center located at the heart of campus.

http://www.indstatefoundation.org/Marchon/


----------

